# Lacey's spay is tomorrow



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey is scheduled to be spayed, microchipped and puppy teeth pulled tomorrow. Pre op instructions state no food or water after 9pm. Since she is only 2.11 pounds...I plan to feed her at 9pm. Im still afraid of hypo...since her surgery will not happen until after the vet see's the am patients. The vet tech says I should not worry since they will have her hooked up to everything possible and monitoring her...BUT..they admit she is the smallest dog patient they have. Her lab work came back wonderfully showing perfect kidney, liver function along with blood clotting factor. Ive been thru spay and neuter surgeries many times....but Im more nervous about this one


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I always give my tiny ones a lick of karo syrup before we leave for the vet


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I fed both of my dogs up until midnight of the surgery. They weren't as small as Lacey and I was worried about hypoglycemia. I think it would be fine if you fed her right at midnight, that still gives her tummy plenty of time to empty.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie was 3.6 and her vet told me to feed her breakfast. That she always has her little ones eat in the AM before surgery.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh goodness!! See that's what Im so worried about!! I think 12-14 hours of no food is a bad idea! Actually it would be longer because you have to figure in recovery time  I do believe she will be given IV fluids Ill have to ask when I drop her off.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They called me to get her an hour early too cuz she wouldn't eat for them so they wanted me to hurry and get her so I could get her to eat something. She didn't get IV Fluids tho. I'm sure they know what they are doin, but that's scary with her being so small! Bella was that size at 9 weeks.. lol.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> They called me to get her an hour early too cuz she wouldn't eat for them so they wanted me to hurry and get her so I could get her to eat something. She didn't get IV Fluids tho. I'm sure they know what they are doin, but that's scary with her being so small! Bella was that size at 9 weeks.. lol.


Thanks


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

As long as your vet is experienced with spaying small animals she should be fine.  I can understand your concern of hypoglycemia though. While it is important that that their stomach is empty so they don't vomit and aspirate the vomit into their lungs, often the cutoff time is later. I'm sure they will be checking her glucose levels before, during, and after surgery. I know they always do with my Roo and she is 4.2 pounds, double Lacey's weight. All of this is usually monitored well and they are kept on a fluid drip. I'd be sure to ask as many questions as you need to help alleviate your concerns. Best of luck with everything. I'll be keeping little Lacey in my thoughts.  xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That girl is one tiny chick!! 
I fed Eden a second dinner the night before because I worried about her. She has a bad hypo history. Now, she was almost 3 pounds so I cannot make a direct comparison but she did the best of all my 3! I was very surprised. You may be, too.
I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. Please keep us posted as you can.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

foggy said:


> As long as your vet is experienced with spaying small animals she should be fine.  I can understand your concern of hypoglycemia though. While it is important that that their stomach is empty so they don't vomit and aspirate the vomit into their lungs, often the cutoff time is later. I'm sure they will be checking her glucose levels before, during, and after surgery. I know they always do with my Roo and she is 4.2 pounds, double Lacey's weight. All of this is usually monitored well and they are kept on a fluid drip. I'd be sure to ask as many questions as you need to help alleviate your concerns. Best of luck with everything. I'll be keeping little Lacey in my thoughts.  xx





jesuschick said:


> That girl is one tiny chick!!
> I fed Eden a second dinner the night before because I worried about her. She has a bad hypo history. Now, she was almost 3 pounds so I cannot make a direct comparison but she did the best of all my 3! I was very surprised. You may be, too.
> I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. Please keep us posted as you can.


Thanks Ladies for making me feel better  I know this is something that has to be done...we cannot go thru another heat cycle  I will post an update tomorrow...THANK YOU!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Eek...I can imagine what you went through with ONE heat cycle! I hope Bailey wasn't too interested. LOL My neutered boys still go mental for a female in heat. Thankfully though, out of sight out of mind. Even a gate seperated was ok (phew). Anyway....

I'm sure she'll do fine. Feed her at 9...or maybe even a little after. I figure with raw...it digests quicker so even if she was fed at midnight I bet she'd be ok.  They figure most people feed kibble & you know how long that sits around. (though are you using the natural vet for her or the other?)

Anyway, make sure to request IV fluids!! It will help keep her temp up during the procedure. Lulu had a hard time with her temp after she had her dental work done & I'm quite sure it's because they didn't give IV fluids (they didn't ask me so I assumed they would where she is so small *my mistake for assuming!!* but she was just under 4lbs so not nearly as small as Lacey. That was a different vet than what I'm used to--my old vet basically doesn't give a choice for the smaller ones!). So yeah...request IV fluids to keep her blood circulating a bit better. Lulu didn't take to anesthesia very well but the rest of mine were fine. Hopefully Lacey pulls through just fine. I don't think it's so much the size of the dog but the individual dog in how they take the anesthesia. She's a tough little bugger so that's a good thing. 

We'll be thinking of you!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I Pray she will do just fine. When I had to take Amberleah to MSU they told me no food 12 hours before but she can have water. When they did the blood work she was little hypoglycemia, ya because she didn't eat for so long.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> I don't think it's so much the size of the dog but the individual dog in how they take the anesthesia.


That's true, and a good point, Heather. I really do think so much of it depends on the dog, their sensitivity to it, and the state of their health. Lacey's pre-blood work being fine is a good sign.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Lacey. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Eek...I can imagine what you went through with ONE heat cycle! I hope Bailey wasn't too interested. LOL My neutered boys still go mental for a female in heat. Thankfully though, out of sight out of mind. Even a gate seperated was ok (phew). Anyway....
> 
> I'm sure she'll do fine. Feed her at 9...or maybe even a little after. I figure with raw...it digests quicker so even if she was fed at midnight I bet she'd be ok.  They figure most people feed kibble & you know how long that sits around. (though are you using the natural vet for her or the other?)
> 
> ...


Thanks Heather!!! You know...Bailey wasnt bad at all during her cycle. He is more of a "motherly" male dog  He had no interest to even sniff her. What I found difficult was the marking and the overall personality change. I was so glad when it was over to finally have my loving pup back.

I am taking her to the holistic vet (of sorts)...and they are aware of her being Raw fed. In fact...when they took blood from her...they told me to feed her some chicken or eggs immediately when we got home. They were joking about having to take 1/2 her blood. Thanks for the tip about the IV fluids. I will be sure to ask for them 

How did Lulu do after the dental? Did she eat normally? Lacey has a mouth full of puppy teeth that are being extracted. A couple I would think wouldnt be a problem but she has many!



CHITheresa said:


> I Pray she will do just fine. When I had to take Amberleah to MSU they told me no food 12 hours before but she can have water. When they did the blood work she was little hypoglycemia, ya because she didn't eat for so long.


Thank you!! I read your thread about Amberleah. I pray she does well thru her upcoming surgery.



foggy said:


> That's true, and a good point, Heather. I really do think so much of it depends on the dog, their sensitivity to it, and the state of their health. Lacey's pre-blood work being fine is a good sign.


Lacey is a tough little dog....hopefully she wont have any sensitivity to it.



hershey109 said:


> Good luck Lacey. Will be thinking of you.


Thank you!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Vets office just called to confirm I still wanted the microchip. They said she did great!! When I dropped her off they told me they would only give IV fluids if Dr felt it was necessary....but they would call me before they administered them. I didnt get a call so I guess she didnt need it. Have to wait until 3 to call and check on her and get our pick up time!! Thank you everyone for all your good thoughts and well wishes


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just seeing this! So glad the surgery is over and she will be home with you this afternoon!! What a relief.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

*Lacey is home!!!*

I called the vet at 3 and they said she did so well...she was ready to go home!! The vet's wife is out to steal her! I go in and she comes out and says that Lacey has ran away  Then proceeds to show me several pictures she took of Lacey on her cell phone. I think they need to get their own chihuahua! Anyway...very happy she did well and its over! Lacey had 6 puppy teeth extracted. She is very dopey now...but did eat a little when we got home. She is too dopey to walk and no way she could potty without falling over. Here she is in the car on the way home. Thank you everyone for the support!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm telling you, she sounds just like Eden. Also 6 teeth removed. I expected she'd be MUCH more frail afterward than the others and the little on proved me wrong. Also wanted to eat well before the others did.
Such great news and so glad you have her back in your arms. Every day she will just get better and better!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I'm telling you, she sounds just like Eden. Also 6 teeth removed. I expected she'd be MUCH more frail afterward than the others and the little on proved me wrong. Also wanted to eat well before the others did.
> Such great news and so glad you have her back in your arms. Every day she will just get better and better!


Thanks Karen!!! How soon after was she playing with the other girls? Our post op instructions state no jumping, running, or outside activities for 14 days.  I find that impossible with 4 dogs! Especially since we dont use potty pads. When the other dogs had their surgeries...I let them do what they felt comfortable with


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd be lying if I told you she was not running and playing just a few days later. She was. Again, MUCH sooner than the others. We had to build "pillow ramps" because she is my flying leap jumper. She is very spunky by nature. 

Even her incision seemed to heal overnight. FAR better than the others. Her incision looks exactly the same as theirs (same doctor) and they had their surgery 6 months before she did.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Just seeing this Kristy. Im so happy she did so well! Sending good thoughts to Lacey for a fast recovery!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry Kristy...been working today & just saw your question(s). Lulu's mouth was VERY swollen the night following her procedure but I still think it was more so a reaction to her medication or anesthesia. They had to cut out her canines as the roots hadn't even begun to absorb. She was under for quite some time which I'm sure is why it was hard on her. They had a hard time getting her body temp back up, etc. We landed in the ER vet that night because she was so swollen & was starting to make odd noises when breathing. Not something I wanted to mess with. I just fed her Stella & Chewy's frozen patties afterwards & she never had a problem eating & had a great appetite the whole time....one good thing about the whole thing. For a couple days it was scary...I won't lie! She's just one that didn't do well with such a procedure I guess.

I'm glad Lacey did well! I hope she'll recover quickly. If it were me I'd keep her penned/crated & away from the others for at least a week. I know it's hard & she'll probably go nuts but better safe than sorry.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just saw this. I'm so glad she did so well and is back home with her mama 
She's a tough little lady


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear Lacey came through her surgery well. Love the picture on the way home. She is a sweet little girl.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay :hello1: I am so glad Lacey is doing so well after surgery! She is so gorgeous in that shots! Bless her little heart! Aren't you happy it's over! I love that part! lol <3


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad that she pulled through so well I'm starting to believe the smaller they are the fast they heal


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just saw this too. IM SO HAPPY SHE DID SO WELL!! It can be such a scary thing, but Lacey is a trooper! You go girl!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm very happy for little Lacey!  I was nervous reading the thread, keeping my fingers
crossed, hoping it will all work out for your precious fur baby. How is she holding up? 
Back to normal yet?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey is doing great!! No pain meds for the last several days. Sutures come out on Friday

Thank you for thinking about her :daisy:


----------

